# 16-Bit Programm auf ein 64-Bit System



## visu90 (10 Oktober 2012)

Hallo!
Es geht um folgendes. Ich habe einen neuen PC mit der 64-Bit-Version von Windows 7 Professional. Jetzt wollte ich dort das Programm AutoCAD 2000 LT installieren, dies ist mir aber nicht möglich. Denn es kommt sofort beim ausführen der setup.exe-Datei eine meldung, dass es Kompatibilitätsprobleme gäbe. Also dieses Programm ist ein 16-Bit-Programm und läuft scheinbar nicht auf ein 64-Bit-System.
Meine Frage: Gibt es eine Option oder einen Modus in Windows 7 in dem ich auch dieses Programm laufen lassen kann?
Vielleicht ist jemand von euch schon mal vor dem gleichen Problem gestanden.
Ich hoffe, dass ihr mir helfen könnt. Vielen Dank schon mal.


----------



## JesperMP (10 Oktober 2012)

Ja. Mit Windows 7 Professional gibts es ein "XP mode". Man muss es separat downloaden. Dann hast du Windows XP 32-bit.

Selber verwende ich VMware für "legacy" software. XP Mode und VMware sind sogenannte Virtual Machienes. Wie ein PC innen in PC.


----------



## visu90 (10 Oktober 2012)

Hmm... Das ist ja gut und schön. Aber dadurch dass ich ja auch VMware habe, macht in meinen Augen wenig sinn dieses XP Mode herunterzuladen und dann quasi ein zweites Programm zu haben, das Virtuelle Maschinen simuliert. Ich würde AutoCAD ja auf einer VM installieren, aber wenn ich auf einer anderen VM arbeite, muss ich ja immer zwischen den zwei Fenstern hin- und herschalten. Gibt es da noch ne andere Möglichkeit. Oder kann ich zumindest zwei verschiedene VMs auf je einen Monitor ziehen (ich habe zwei Monitore an meinem PC angeschlossen)?


----------



## Perfektionist (10 Oktober 2012)

visu90 schrieb:


> Oder kann ich zumindest zwei verschiedene VMs auf je einen Monitor ziehen


ich würde sagen: ja! hast Du damit noch nicht experimentiert?

XP-Mode finde ich im Übrigen garnicht mal so schlecht. Es bietet zwar nicht ganz so den Umfang von VMware und/oder VirtualBox, aber für mich ist es ausreichend. Sodass ich einen Versuch damit durchaus empfehlen kann. Im Zweifel kann man sogar Windows VPC sich holen und sein ganz persönliches XP drauf installieren - was jedoch nach April 2014 ist, hab ich keine Ahnung. Aber man kann ja seine VM vom Internet ab dann abschirmen.


----------

